# Rinnovo Maldini: giovedì deadline. O la firma o...



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente. 

News precedenti

Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


@willcoyote85 ti rispondo qua dato che l'altro 3d è stato chiuso, ma vale anche per la news corrente.

Qualsiasi cosa dicano, anche se il comunicato uscisse in questo momento mentre scrivo, il Milan non può fare queste figure, a maggior ragione dopo aver vinto un campionato. È inaccettabile in ogni universo esistente e non.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Avranno filtri a maglie strette come la presa di modigliani.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Giugno 2022)

Nessun problema,dicono i ben informati meglio conosciuti come i ben inforNati,tanto mal che vada potremo(potranno)sempre citare lo scudetto appena vinto pure tra 20 anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.



Che patetico teatrino.
Da 1 mese che ci prendono continuamente per il cùlo e vengono anche difesi dai filosocietari


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


e chi lo dice che la deadline sia domani? possono sempre firmare venerdi, oppure il 7luglio o il 32 di agosto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

Ma anche se arrivasse all'ultimo secondo è chiaro che sono separati in casa ed è tutto un tirare avanti.

Io al suo posto farei un ultimo tentativo, non lo nego. Ma se i rapporti sono così deteriorati forse Maldini farebbe meglio a lasciare subito, dovrà accollarsi un mercato horribilis e scommettere su Cardinale è un bel rischio... mah, che situazione... solo a noi queste cose...


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Poverini, non sanno più che dire nemmeno loro


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.



Una proprietà degna di rispetto giudica l’operato dei propri dirigenti sulla base dei risultati ottenuti. Se Elliot non rinnova a chi rappresenta il Milan ed ha appena vinto - insieme a tutti gli altri ma con pochi mezzi - uno scudetto si dimostra indegno di essere proprietario di un club come il Milan.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,dicono i ben informati meglio conosciuti come i ben inforNati,tanto mal che vada potremo(potranno)sempre citare lo scudetto appena vinto pure tra 20 anni.


Intendi lo scudetto che anche tra 20 anni sarà ricordato come "lo scudetto di Maldini"?


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma anche se arrivasse all'ultimo secondo è chiaro che sono separati in casa ed è tutto un tirare avanti.
> Forse Maldini farebbe meglio a lasciare subito, dovrà accollarsi un mercato horribilis e scommettere su Cardinale è un bel rischio...


Cardinale,colui che non fu invitato in terrazza al Duomo e venne lasciato in mezzo alla folla,mentre in terrazza al Duomo c'erano antennista,nano con escort e papponi di ogni livello,quel Cardinale?Versione ammericana di Yonghong Lì.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Intendi lo scudetto che anche tra 20 anni sarà ricordato come "lo scudetto di Maldini"?


Si,un pó come quello del Leicester,perché di miracolo trattasi.


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cardinale,colui che non fu invitato in terrazza al Duomo e venne lasciato in mezzo alla folla,mentre in terrazza al Duomo c'erano antennista,nano con escort e papponi di ogni livello,quel Cardinale?Versione ammericana di Yonghong Lì.


Nella folla Insieme ai Singer...mentre in 80 mila gridavano c'è solo 1 presidente...
E poi noi saremmo quello che vedono ufo,scie chimiche...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Si,un pó come quello del Leicester,perché di miracolo trattasi.


Il Leicester veniva da una salvezza risicata e due anni prima era in Championship. Non è un paragone calzante al di là del blasone dei due clubs.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Surreale e deludente la situazione creatasi. Poco da fare e da dire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Che vergogna.. Come rovinare uno degli scudetti più belli della nostra storia.. 
Maledetti


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma anche se arrivasse all'ultimo secondo è chiaro che sono separati in casa ed è tutto un tirare avanti.
> 
> Io al suo posto farei un ultimo tentativo, non lo nego. Ma se i rapporti sono così deteriorati forse Maldini farebbe meglio a lasciare subito, dovrà accollarsi un mercato horribilis e scommettere su Cardinale è un bel rischio... mah, che situazione... solo a noi queste cose...




Se Maldini arrivasse ad accettare la scommessa su Cardinale io comunque mi sentirei più tranquillo.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Giugno 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Leicester veniva da una salvezza risicata e due anni prima era in Championship. Non è un paragone calzante al di là del blasone dei due clubs.


Noi,come il Leicester,se rigiochiamo 10 volte i rispettivi campionati vinti,forse ne rivinceremmo 1,quindi per me i casi sono simili,loro venivano da una retrocessione noi veniamo dalla scoppola storica a Bergamo,sempre nelle ceneri eravamo,opinione mia ovviamente,il prossimo anno ci va grassa se arriviamo in champions senza patemi,viste le premesse.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna.. Come rovinare uno degli scudetti più belli della nostra storia..
> Maledetti



C’è amarezza ma no, la soddisfazione di vincere davanti alle m… non me la leveranno mai questi proprietari indegni.


----------



## overlord (29 Giugno 2022)

Tra l'antennista e Paolo Maldini non è mai corso buon sangue e lo si sa da sempre.....
gerry calà rdinale lee yong hong bee rluscaroni ...Hanno sinceramente scassato i collioni


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Firmeranno il 1 settembre. Ci sarà il comunicato ufficiale e Cardiale commenta cosi il rinnovo:
"Sorry per ritardo, ho dovere fare i salti mortale tutti i tombini erano vuoti. Ne ho trovato uno solo all'ultimo. Now ready for the calciomercato."

"Mr. Cardale il mercato è chiuso"

"No no, i mean mercato 2050. Tutti insieme foto con Hulk ora.."


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna.. Come rovinare uno degli scudetti più belli della nostra storia..
> Maledetti




Conoscendo i mostri (qui è da anni che pronostichiamo questo caos, con la nuova epifania dei Demoni), probabile che sia stato un incidente di percorso. Intendo lo scudetto, eh.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.



Comunque vada, il disastro reputazionale è ormai inevitabile. Il Milan ci sta facendo una figura di palta che ben difficilmente sarà dimenticata...

Solo nei dilettanti si vedono certe situazioni...

Temo che rimpiangeremo la malvagia Investcorp "chevolevacaricaredidebitiilmilan" per parecchio tempo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Giugno 2022)

La colpa è tutta dei rabbini che hanno deciso di venderci a questo pezzente. 

Che siano maledetti


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cardinale,colui che non fu invitato in terrazza al Duomo e venne lasciato in mezzo alla folla,mentre in terrazza al Duomo c'erano antennista,nano con escort e papponi di ogni livello,quel Cardinale?Versione ammericana di Yonghong Lì.


Secondo me era un photoshop, mio personale parere


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La colpa è tutta dei rabbini che hanno deciso di venderci a questo pezzente.
> 
> Che siano maledetti


Cardinale? Un fuoriclasse" cit del nostro presidente fake


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Conoscendo i mostri (qui è da anni che pronostichiamo questo caos, con la nuova epifania dei Demoni), probabile che sia stato un incidente di percorso. Intendo lo scudetto, eh.



Un incidente di percorso per i proprietari perché ha rinforzato la posizione di Maldini ed ora non sanno come gestirlo.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me era un photoshop, mio personale parere


L'ho pensato,ma se non lo fosse?A cosa ci troviamo davanti?


----------



## Victorss (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Io non ho volutamente dire nulla fino ad ora. Attendo domani. Dico solo che sono veramente sconcertato e senza parole.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Conoscendo i mostri (qui è da anni che pronostichiamo questo caos, con la nuova epifania dei Demoni), probabile che sia stato un incidente di percorso. Intendo lo scudetto, eh.


a sto punto mettiamo nel calderone anche il fatto che tornano i demoni e Maldini esce di scena


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> @willcoyote85 ti rispondo qua dato che l'altro 3d è stato chiuso, ma vale anche per la news corrente.
> 
> Qualsiasi cosa dicano, anche se il comunicato uscisse in questo momento mentre scrivo, il Milan non può fare queste figure, a maggior ragione dopo aver vinto un campionato. È inaccettabile in ogni universo esistente e non.


ovviamente hai ragione, loro pensano di esser furbi comunque, han sempre fatto così.


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e chi lo dice che la deadline sia domani? possono sempre firmare venerdi, oppure il 7luglio o il 32 di agosto


Rin*n*ov*ato* il 4 luglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cardinale,colui che non fu invitato in terrazza al Duomo e venne lasciato in mezzo alla folla,mentre in terrazza al Duomo c'erano antennista,nano con escort e papponi di ogni livello,quel Cardinale?Versione ammericana di Yonghong Lì.



Eh ma ama la privacy...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Se poi Investcorp salva l'inter ( e ci fotterebbero per la seconda volta consecutiva) abbiamo concluso l'opera


----------



## Goro (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh ma ama la privacy...


Le usanze degli USA


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Ma perché giovedì? Domani lui il contratto valido c'è l'ha ancora. Firmerà direttamente venerdì 1 luglio da parametro zero.


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cardinale,colui che non fu invitato in terrazza al Duomo e venne lasciato in mezzo alla folla,mentre in terrazza al Duomo c'erano antennista,nano con escort e papponi di ogni livello,quel Cardinale?Versione ammericana di Yonghong Lì.


A voler pensar male il Milan smetterà di essere del Berlusca solamente dopo quello 0-1 contro il Monza che arriverà in futuro.


----------



## MagicBox (29 Giugno 2022)

tranquilli c’è tempo


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Conoscendo i mostri (qui è da anni che pronostichiamo questo caos, con la nuova epifania dei Demoni), probabile che sia stato un incidente di percorso. Intendo lo scudetto, eh.



Da evidenziare pure il fatto che ogni cosa per noi deve durare un'eternità. 
Anche quei due luogotenenti del nano, intendo Cerchione e D'Avanzo... Come si fa a non pensar male... Cioè che siano mandati avanti dal Padrone per stoppare la cessione, farla saltare o comunque bloccarla per mesi e mesi.
E intanto noi come sempre fermi al palo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Sui social se ne leggono di ogni, tra le quali il fatto che Elliot voglia fa scadere i contratti per rinnovarli dopo la scadenza allo scopo di punire Maldini per l’intervista sgradita.

Altre che é Maldini a non voler rinnovare perché non gli danno abbastanza risorse.
Altre ancora perché non gli danno abbastanza potere.
Altre ancora perché per farlo vuole la testa di Gazidis.

Altre che é proprio la proprietá a non volerlo fare perché per niente convinta nel dare troppo potere a Maldini, ritenuto non adatto a ricoprire il ruolo che lui chiede e soprattutto a gestire i cordoni della borsa.
Altre che le trattative sono ritardate a causa di problemi di salute di Gazidis.

Altre infine che sono in corso normali negoziazioni, che si sta trattando sulle clausole, che per questo motivo la chiusura andrá un pó lunga, ma senza grossi problemi fondamentali sul tavolo.

Difficile giudicare da fuori senza conoscere la veritá, con le voci che dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Certo é innegabile che unendo i puntini…
1) L’intervista di Maldini
2) Il mancato rinnovo a 2 giorni dalla scadenza
3) Nessuna delle parti che rilascia dichiarazioni rasserenanti
4) il mercato bloccato ….

Non si puó che riconoscere che qualche problema grosso ci sia ed in questi casi é difficile che se ne esca con un accomodamento amichevole.
Probabilmente ci sono diverse fazioni in campo e alla fine una delle due dovrá uscirne perché convivere con forti contrasti é difficile.
In genere in questi casi sopravvive chi é legato alla,proprietà, ma in questo caso la proprietá sta cambiando assetto, quindi la,partita é aperta.

Mi sembra comunque una guerra iniziata da Maldini, per il bene del Milan, per contrasti personali o per ambizione é difficile dirlo.

Certamente Paolo si sta dimostrando un interlocutore complicato, forse piú di quello che gli Americani si aspettavano.


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Che incubo....


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sui social se ne leggono di ogni, tra le quali il fatto che Elliot voglia fa scadere i contratti per rinnovarli dopo la scadenza allo scopo di punire Maldini per l’intervista sgradita.
> 
> Altre che é Maldini a non voler rinnovare perché non gli danno abbastanza risorse.
> Altre ancora perché non gli danno abbastanza potere.
> ...



Che ne sai se l'ha iniziata Maldini la guerra.


----------



## marra87 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ma mi chiedo, se davvero la società avesse deciso di non rinnovare Maldini, come è possibile che non sia uscito nulla di nulla su potenziali sostituti? Mi sembra tutto cosi paradossale..senza parole.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sui social se ne leggono di ogni, tra le quali il fatto che Elliot voglia fa scadere i contratti per rinnovarli dopo la scadenza allo scopo di punire Maldini per l’intervista sgradita.
> 
> Altre che é Maldini a non voler rinnovare perché non gli danno abbastanza risorse.
> Altre ancora perché non gli danno abbastanza potere.
> ...



Per gli speculatori americani - per i quali l’importante è guadagnare il più possibile spendendo il minimo indispensabile- la vittoria dello scudetto è stato un problema perché ha dato a Maldini un grosso potere contratuale.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sui social se ne leggono di ogni, tra le quali il fatto che Elliot voglia fa scadere i contratti per rinnovarli dopo la scadenza allo scopo di punire Maldini per l’intervista sgradita.
> 
> Altre che é Maldini a non voler rinnovare perché non gli danno abbastanza risorse.
> Altre ancora perché non gli danno abbastanza potere.
> ...


Sarebbe innanzitutto interessante chiarire oggi il Milan di chi è, chi comanda e chi mette i soldi e quanto il passaggio societario paralizzi l'operatività.


----------



## Ambrole (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che patetico teatrino.
> Da 1 mese che ci prendono continuamente per il cùlo e vengono anche difesi dai filosocietari



Dopo i due anni appena trascorsi esistono ancora milanisti non-filosocetari???
Solo qui


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che ne sai se l'ha iniziata Maldini la guerra.


É lui che ha rilasciato l’intervista.

Senza quella restano normali contrasti su cui si cerca di conciliare.

Con l’intervista Maldini ha cercato di arruolare i tifosi al suo fianco contro la dirigenza (con il senno dei fatti).

Che pó l’abbia fatto perché convinto che questo facesse il bene del Milan non sto a sindacarli.

Ma é stato un arruolamento in piena regola al fine di combattere una guerra interna.

Senza eserciti le guerre non scoppiano, se arruoli gli eserciti…..


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

ho sempre distrutto gazosa a più non posso, ma c'è da dire che all'arsenal è stato più di 10 anni e non ha mai avuto problemi, qui in 4 anni ha litigato con tutti in pratica.
a questo punto non so se sia lui o i nostri ad esser un po' fumantini.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Giugno 2022)

Quanto sei stanco di perdere giocatori a 0 e quindi decidi di iniziare a perdere pure i dirigenti a parametro 0


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una proprietà degna di rispetto giudica l’operato dei propri dirigenti sulla base dei risultati ottenuti. Se Elliot non rinnova a chi rappresenta il Milan ed ha appena vinto - insieme a tutti gli altri ma con pochi mezzi - uno scudetto si dimostra indegno di essere proprietario di un club come il Milan.


Per quanto mi riguarda, se Maldini non rinnovasse con il Milan chiudo fino a quando di Eliott nel club non resterà nemmeno l' ombra. Una società che ritorna a vincere uno scudetto dopo undici anni che manda via l' artefice principale di questa vittoria non mi rappresenta. Sembra la parodia dell' allenatore nel pallone in cui il Presidente della Longobarda per non sostenere i costi della serie A faceva pressione su Cana' per perdere l' ultima partita. Eliott, se possibile, è ancora più vergognoso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per gli speculatori americani - per i quali l’importante è guadagnare il più possibile spendendo il minimo indispensabile- la vittoria dello scudetto è stato un problema perché ha dato a Maldini un grosso potere contratuale.


La puoi vedere anche al contrario (cosa piú realistica) .

Maldini, forte della vittoria dello scudetto e sentendosi con forte potere contrattuale ha pensato di poter imporre la propria visione alla proprietá.

Era un’occasione unica e ha deciso di coglierla con l’intervista.

Non é ancora detto che questa battaglia non la vinca, perché alla fine le proprietá sono pragmatiche é fanno una valutazione costi-benefici e soprattutto potrebbe essere il bene per noi milanisti (ma chi lo sa?).

Certo é stato un bell’azzardo forse anche troppo sconsiderato.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É lui che ha rilasciato l’intervista.
> 
> Senza quella restano normali contrasti su cui si cerca di conciliare.
> 
> ...


Se arruoli i commercialisti invece prenderai scoppole a più non posso. Difendeteli pure questi rabbini e vedrete tra un anno dove vi porteranno..


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

Vedo che stanno uscendo fuori riflessioni che ho spesso portato alla luce anch’io. Bene.
Giusto che ognuno abbia le proprie posizioni ma no a verità assolute.
Gazidis non avrà vinto niente all’Arsenal ma l’ha lasciata ben più in alto di dove è ora che arriva tra il quinto e decimo posto


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La puoi vedere anche al contrario (cosa piú realistica) .
> 
> Maldini, forte della vittoria dello scudetto e sentendosi con forte potere contrattuale ha pensato di poter imporre la propria visione alla proprietá.
> 
> ...


Tu vorresti essere dirigente di una società che decide di non vendere ai cammellari per poi vendere ad altri con formule e modalità di pagamento particolari?
Due domande non te le faresti? 

Maldini oggi vuole capire che ne sarà del Milan, dando per scontato che già questo mercato è bruciato.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

io oggi l'avevo scritto (prima che uscisse questa notizia) che non ero per nulla sicuro che Gazidis avrebbe levato le tende a novembre..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se arruoli i commercialisti invece prenderai scoppole a più non posso. Difendeteli pure questi rabbini e vedrete tra un anno dove vi porteranno..


Ma chilli difende?

Io non conoscendo i retroscena osservo e basta.

Ma non fatevi fregare dal ”Maldini buono, Elliot e Gazidis cattivi”
Questa é semplicemente una lotta di potere in cui ognuno combatte con le armi che ha.

La mia prima speranza sarebbe : 
“Speriamo non ci sia nessuna Guerra”
in subordine
”Se un perdente ci deve essere speriamo non sia Maldini”
se sará Maldini la speranza é
”La strada scelta senza Maldini speriamo porti piú risultati che quella voluta da Maldini”.

Io non tifo Elliot, non tifo Maldini, tifo Milan. Che é sopra tutti questi, anche se si chiamano Maldini.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho sempre distrutto gazosa a più non posso, ma c'è da dire che all'arsenal è stato più di 10 anni e non ha mai avuto problemi, qui in 4 anni ha litigato con tutti in pratica.
> a questo punto non so se sia lui o i nostri ad esser un po' fumantini.


Non è proprio così. Lui è Wenger erano come Maldini e Gazidis adesso. Non si potevano vedere.
solo che all’arsenal la parte sportiva è sempre stata di Wenger, mente li Ivan doveva limitarsi alla parte economico commerciale.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La puoi vedere anche al contrario (cosa piú realistica) .
> 
> *Maldini, forte della vittoria dello scudetto e sentendosi con forte potere contrattuale ha pensato di poter imporre la propria visione alla proprietá.*
> 
> ...



Maldini nella ormai famigerata intervista ha chiesto di poter costruire un Milan vincente e per farlo bisogna investire. Se la proprietà non è d’accordo libera di non ascoltarlo ma non è una proprietà degna del Milan.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho sempre distrutto gazosa a più non posso, ma c'è da dire che all'arsenal è stato più di 10 anni e non ha mai avuto problemi, qui in 4 anni ha litigato con tutti in pratica.
> a questo punto non so se sia lui o i nostri ad esser un po' fumantini.



Perché lo Scarsenal è una squadra che al massimo può vincere il torneino del quartiere.
Noi siamo il Milan e ha trovato chi ha fatto la storia nel Milan più vincente della storia, uno che ha il numero di maglia ritirato.
Come poteva finire per Gazidis col suo fare da YesMan barbone.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma la fai troppo semplice, parliamo di contratti di professionisti che costano centinaia di migliaia di euro non siamo al mercato sotto casa:
> A) è assolutamente concepibile anzi doveroso dover lavorare fino all'ultimo giorno partecipare a tutto, anche se sai che te ne andrai. Se non volevi farlo dovevi dimetterti (da parte Maldini) o licenziare (da parte proprietà)
> B) firma rinviata non esiste, il giorno che non sei coperto da contratto non puoi più lavorare, diverso sarebbe magari rinnovare e non annunciarlo
> C) Nel caso fosse, il mercato a nome del Milan lo starà sondando Moncada che sarebbe la soluzione e più logica e meno peggio come sostituto vista la situazione e



Ma che mercato dai, appunto perché sono dirigenti a quest'ora staranno già facendo le scartoffie. Se Maldini fosse fuori come si dice sì sarebbe già licenziato, altro che incontrare Pinto Pallino o vivere praticamente a Casa Milan. Figuriamoci se sta lì a contare i centesimi...

B) Anticipavo i titoli di giornale. Che non abbiano senso lo so.

C) Moncada? Ma stiamo scherzando? Con quale esperienza ed autorità? Ti credo che "sfumano" gli obiettivi. E poi non si sarebbe saputo niente al riguardo da una qualsiasi eventuale trattativa se al posto di Paolo chiama Moncada?

Ripeto, per quanto mi riguarda ci sono troppi film in giro.


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É lui che ha rilasciato l’intervista.
> 
> Senza quella restano normali contrasti su cui si cerca di conciliare.
> 
> ...


Comunque arrivati ad un certo punto penso che una cosa l'abbiamo capita, Paolo dal gg 1 della cessione e poi dopo lo scudetto vinto ha mandato messaggi a vuoto, senza capire a chi indirizzarli, Aivan? RedBird? Elliott? Aivan potrebbe lasciare presto, Elliott ha scritto una lettera di addio tempo fa, RediBird è arrivato ma non l'abbiamo visto operativo, con chi sta trattando Paolo?
Secondo me c'è stato un tentativo di stanare il proprietario e le volontà dello stesso una volta concessa quella intervista di fine stagione, perché ad oggi il nostro proprietario non lo conosce nessuno, sembra una specie di grande famiglia con 3 salotti 20 camere da letto e un presidente che non vale niente e non rappresenta nessuno, né i proprietari, né lo stile Milan né altro, la situa è un po' strana, c'è poca chiarezza, questo Milan è un giocattolino che è stato capito da pochi ma nessuno sembra volerlo lasciare, lo scudetto vinto ha semplicemente aggravato delle situazioni societarie incerte.
Elliott ha valorizzato il club e gli ha dato un valore di 1,3 mlrd, RedBird ha "comprato" il Milan, Scaroni non rappresenta Elliott, Aivan è in uscita ed è un uomo di Elliott, ad oggi non si capisce quale sia la squadra "dei portaborse coi soldi" dietro la squadra di Maldini, lo staff, chi sono gli uomini forti? sono loro che stanno trattando? quali sono le intenzioni? qual è il giochino a cui stiamo giocando? perché Aivan è ancora qui? perché Scaroni non lo hanno lanciato sulla luna? se non capiamo 'ste cose come possiamo tenere l'uomo forte, l'eroe di turno, Maldini? c'era quasi più chiarezza societaria ai tempi di Galliani, modus operandi che Maldini non ha mai apprezzato e si è sempre tenuto alla larga da gente capace solamente di usare il giocattolino senza sfruttare le potenzialità.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma chilli difende?
> 
> Io non conoscendo i retroscena osservo e basta.
> 
> ...



Il Milan viene prima di tutto ma, onestamente, io mi sento più rappresentato da Maldini che da degli speculatori.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Giugno 2022)

Mercato di gennaio spese pari a zero.
Maldini porta pazienza.

Nel frattempo si lavora su Sanchez e Botman per il mercato di giugno.
Arriva giugno e la proprietà non vuole tirare fuori un euro per acquistare a 15 milioni Sanchez e 30 per Botman dopo aver vinto uno scudetto, essere qualificati in champions, addì degli stipendi di Romagna, kessie e Ibra... Aver raddoppiato gli introiti del main sponsor (15 milioni )

E a questo punto Maldini non deve skelrare e rimandare sti rabbini da dove sono arrivati ?
Basta....


----------



## JoKeR (29 Giugno 2022)

Vergogna assoluta.
Situazione imbarazzante è ingiustificabile.
Gazidis dovrebbe andare su Marte.
Mi dispiace per Paolo e Massara, dovrebbero lasciare sta società/proprietà di infami.
Vergognosi.
Abbiamo vinto nonostante Idiott.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu vorresti essere dirigente di una società che decide di non vendere ai cammellari per poi vendere ad altri con formule e modalità di pagamento particolari?
> Due domande non te le faresti?
> 
> Maldini oggi vuole capire che ne sarà del Milan, dando per scontato che già questo mercato è bruciato.


Non ho nulla per giudicare Investcorp, come per giudicare Redbird.
Anche Investcorp era un fondo privato (non statale come quelli di City, PSG e Newcastle) e avrebbe dovuto (come fa per ogni investimento) vendere quote ai vari clienti del fondo per raccogliere i fondi necessari.

Meglio o peggio chi lo sa?

Certo un piccolo retro pensiero che a Paolo avesse qualche accordo personale con Investcorp e che la scelta di Elliot non gli sia gradita c’é.

Ma cosa dire se il tuo massimo dirigente sportivo accordi alle tue spalle con qualcuno che vuole comprarti?
Fosse cosī, sarebbe un grandissimo problema.

In fondo non lo credo.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É lui che ha rilasciato l’intervista.
> 
> Senza quella restano normali contrasti su cui si cerca di conciliare.
> 
> ...



Ho capito.

Magari conciliare vuol dire prendere Pellegri mezzo rotto e Messias l'ultimo giorno di mercato disponibile quando sei in lotta per lo scudetto.

E magari mi dirai pure che è stata la strada giusta perché lo scudetto lo hai vinto.

Ok. Speriamo ci dica sempre bene così allora.

Mi sembra un po' esotico e fortunoso come metodo, continuiamo e vediamo se funziona ancora.


----------



## UDG (29 Giugno 2022)

Secondo me non rinnova alle condizioni che gli sono state poste. Sta aspettando l'ultimo giorno per vedere se gli fanno una proposta differente, altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada. Questo il mio pensiero


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma chilli difende?
> 
> Io non conoscendo i retroscena osservo e basta.
> 
> ...


A me pare, dico pare che del Milan ai rabbine non frega nulla e la vicenda Maldini ne è un segnale. E tutto il nostro mercato è andato a farsi benedire per questo. Ricordatene l' anno prossimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque arrivati ad un certo punto penso che una cosa l'abbiamo capita, Paolo dal gg 1 della cessione e poi dopo lo scudetto vinto ha mandato messaggi a vuoto, senza capire a chi indirizzarli, Aivan? RedBird? Elliott? Aivan potrebbe lasciare presto, Elliott ha scritto una lettera di addio tempo fa, RediBird è arrivato ma non l'abbiamo visto operativo, con chi sta trattando Paolo?
> Secondo me c'è stato un tentativo di stanare il proprietario e le volontà dello stesso una volta concessa quella intervista di fine stagione, perché ad oggi il nostro proprietario non lo conosce nessuno, sembra una specie di grande famiglia con 3 salotti 20 camere da letto e un presidente che non vale niente e non rappresenta nessuno, né i proprietari, né lo stile Milan né altro, la situa è un po' strana, c'è poca chiarezza, questo Milan è un giocattolino che è stato capito da pochi ma nessuno sembra volerlo lasciare, lo scudetto vinto ha semplicemente aggravato delle situazioni societarie incerte.
> Elliott ha valorizzato il club e gli ha dato un valore di 1,3 mlrd, RedBird ha "comprato" il Milan, Scaroni non rappresenta Elliott, Aivan è in uscita ed è un uomo di Elliott, ad oggi non si capisce quale sia la squadra "dei portaborse coi soldi" dietro la squadra di Maldini, lo staff, chi sono gli uomini forti? sono loro che stanno trattando? quali sono le intenzioni? qual è il giochino a cui stiamo giocando? perché Aivan è ancora qui? perché Scaroni non lo hanno lanciato sulla luna? se non capiamo 'ste cose come possiamo tenere l'uomo forte, l'eroe di turno, Maldini? c'era quasi più chiarezza societaria ai tempi di Galliani, modus operandi che Maldini non ha mai apprezzato e si è sempre tenuto alla larga da gente capace solamente di usare il giocattolino senza sfruttare le potenzialità.


Molte risposte ricadono nel fatto che fino a Settembre /Ottobre il Milan é di Elliot a Ottobre non si sa (probabilmente di Redbird).
Servirebbe grande dialogo e fiducia tra le parti per gestire la transizion.

Non mi sembra ci sia, o almeno, con l’intervista di Paolo é difficile che ci sia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. Lui è Wenger erano come Maldini e Gazidis adesso. Non si potevano vedere.
> solo che all’arsenal la parte sportiva è sempre stata di Wenger, mente li Ivan doveva limitarsi alla parte economico commerciale.


non lo sapevo, però hanno convissuto più di 10 anni o sbaglio?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla per giudicare Investcorp, come per giudicare Redbird.
> Anche Investcorp era un fondo privato (non statale come quelli di City, PSG e Newcastle) e avrebbe dovuto (come fa per ogni investimento) vendere quote ai vari clienti del fondo per raccogliere i fondi necessari.
> 
> Meglio o peggio chi lo sa?
> ...


Purtroppo è la mia sensazione. 

A Maldini credo non vadano bene queste cessioni che paralizzano tutto. 
Elliott avrebbe dovuto o vendere tutto per tempo o continuare ma così siamo nell'ennesimo limbo.

E non ne usciremo fino alla costruzione dello stadio.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque arrivati ad un certo punto penso che una cosa l'abbiamo capita, Paolo dal gg 1 della cessione e poi dopo lo scudetto vinto ha mandato messaggi a vuoto, senza capire a chi indirizzarli, Aivan? RedBird? Elliott? Aivan potrebbe lasciare presto, Elliott ha scritto una lettera di addio tempo fa, RediBird è arrivato ma non l'abbiamo visto operativo, con chi sta trattando Paolo?
> Secondo me c'è stato un tentativo di stanare il proprietario e le volontà dello stesso una volta concessa quella intervista di fine stagione, perché ad oggi il nostro proprietario non lo conosce nessuno, sembra una specie di grande famiglia con 3 salotti 20 camere da letto e un presidente che non vale niente e non rappresenta nessuno, né i proprietari, né lo stile Milan né altro, la situa è un po' strana, c'è poca chiarezza, questo Milan è un giocattolino che è stato capito da pochi ma nessuno sembra volerlo lasciare, lo scudetto vinto ha semplicemente aggravato delle situazioni societarie incerte.
> Elliott ha valorizzato il club e gli ha dato un valore di 1,3 mlrd, RedBird ha "comprato" il Milan, Scaroni non rappresenta Elliott, Aivan è in uscita ed è un uomo di Elliott, ad oggi non si capisce quale sia la squadra "dei portaborse coi soldi" dietro la squadra di Maldini, lo staff, chi sono gli uomini forti? sono loro che stanno trattando? quali sono le intenzioni? qual è il giochino a cui stiamo giocando? perché Aivan è ancora qui? perché Scaroni non lo hanno lanciato sulla luna? se non capiamo 'ste cose come possiamo tenere l'uomo forte, l'eroe di turno, Maldini? c'era quasi più chiarezza societaria ai tempi di Galliani, modus operandi che Maldini non ha mai apprezzato e si è sempre tenuto alla larga da gente capace solamente di usare il giocattolino senza sfruttare le potenzialità.



Magari il proprietario è molto più vicino a Milano di quanto Elliot e RedBird facciano pensare.

Please allow me to introduce myself, I'm a man of wealth and taste...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Giugno 2022)

La verità è che a prescindere dalla firma, la proprietà Milan non merita un dirigente e soprattutto un uomo come Maldini. Mi dispiace dire che anche buona parte dei tifosi non meritano Maldini come dirigente. 

Perché non si puo' leggere che Maldini ha sbagliato a dire quello che ha detto nella sua famosa intervista "bisogna alzare l'asticella" perché è veramente brutto leggere queste cose, non solo nel calcio, ma anche nella vita di tutti i giorni. Perché voi che avete questa linea di pensiero, state praticamente dicendo "La verità non andrebbe mai detta apertamente" che è la cosa più sbagliata che si possa fare. Se il mondo sta andando a rotoli è anche e soprattutto per questa linea di pensiero. 

Io sto con Maldini, perché è un uomo vero e lo è da sempre. Lo è da Istanbul, quando ebbe la schiena dritta e le palle di mandare a quel paese quei capi ultras mafiosi del Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Se non ha firmato fino ad oggi non vedo perché lo debba fare domani.

Cominciamo ad elaborare l'idea che non lo farà mai a questo punto.

In ogni caso qualcuno tra Scaroni Gazidis Cardinale dovrà parlare e spiegare cosa stia succedendo e quali siano le intenzioni per il futuro del Milan.


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Comunque davvero le ho viste tutte con questa trattativa di un mese per il rinnovo di due dirigenti. Ci manca solo che domani annunciano "Rinnovo Maldini", e poi scopri che è il figlio a prolungare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Magari conciliare vuol dire prendere Pellegri mezzo rotto e Messias l'ultimo giorno di mercato disponibile quando sei in lotta per lo scudetto.
> 
> ...


Come ho detto, non conosco i retroscena, quindi magari Maldini ha fatto benissimo, era l’unico modo.
Ma magari ha semplicemente voluto approfittare della situazione.

Constato che questo ha portato ad un conflitto ormai pubblico e che (perché obbligato moralmente o perché voluto dal suo ego) questo conflitto é partito da lui.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La verità è che a prescindere dalla firma, la proprietà Milan non merita un dirigente e soprattutto un uomo come Maldini. Mi dispiace dire che anche buona parte dei tifosi non meritano Maldini come dirigente.
> 
> Perché non si puo' leggere che Maldini ha sbagliato a dire quello che ha detto nella sua famosa intervista "bisogna alzare l'asticella" perché è veramente brutto leggere queste cose, non solo nel calcio, ma anche nella vita di tutti i giorni. Perché voi che avete questa linea di pensiero, state praticamente dicendo "La verità non andrebbe mai detta apertamente" che è la cosa più sbagliata che si possa fare. Se il mondo sta andando a rotoli è anche e soprattutto per questa linea di pensiero.
> 
> Io sto con Maldini, perché è un uomo vero e lo è da sempre. Lo è da Istanbul, quando ebbe la schiena dritta e le palle di mandare a quel paese quei capi ultras mafiosi del Milan.



Tanti si lamentano del fatto che Elliot non consente un mercato adeguato e poi attaccano Maldini perché chiede di avere i mezzi per creare un Milan vincente.


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vedo che stanno uscendo fuori riflessioni che ho spesso portato alla luce anch’io. Bene.
> Giusto che ognuno abbia le proprie posizioni ma no a verità assolute.
> Gazidis non avrà vinto niente all’Arsenal ma l’ha lasciata ben più in alto di dove è ora che arriva tra il quinto e decimo posto


Prima di Gazidis l'Arsenal lottava per lo scudetto e faceva una finale di Champions. Il declino della squadra è cominciato con lui


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanti si lamentano del fatto che Elliot non consente un mercato adeguato e poi attaccano Maldini perché chiede di avere i mezzi per creare un Milan vincente.



Coerenza, questa sconosciuta...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto, non conosco i retroscena, quindi magari Maldini ha fatto benissimo, era l’unico modo.
> Ma magari ha semplicemente voluto approfittare della situazione.
> 
> Constato che questo ha portato ad un conflitto ormai pubblico e che (perché obbligato moralmente o perché voluto dal suo ego) *questo conflitto é partito da lui.*



È partito da lui o lui lo ha solo reso pubblico?


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Comunque davvero le ho viste tutte con questa trattativa di un mese per il rinnovo di due dirigenti. Ci manca solo che domani annunciano "Rinnovo Maldini", e poi scopri che è il figlio a prolungare


Qualcuno una cosa così (non proprio uguale, ma simile) l'ha fatta. Su YT.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo sapevo, però hanno convissuto più di 10 anni o sbaglio?


9 o 10 anni, ma li la struttura della società era definita in modo diverso. Wenger era il plenipotenziario di tutto ciò che riguardava la parte sportiva. Nonostante avessero compiti separati sono sempre stati nemici e Gazidis negli ultimi anni del francese un panchina ha fatto di tutto per disfarsi di lui, ma al tempo Wenger all’Arsenal era un istituzione che a differenza di Maldini aveva potere concreto e illimitato.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.




Maldini agli occhi di Elliott e di Gazidis si è macchiato di un grave peccato: ha bestemmiato.

Infatti parole come spendere e vincere per Elliott e Gazidis sono autentiche bestemmie.


----------



## evideon (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


E" ora di mettere a nudo tutto lo schifo di questa società e non coprire tutte le vergogne con la foglia di fico Maldini!
Se è il caso di toccare nuovamente il fondo pur di ritornare liberi allora ben venga tutto questo. 
Ho sopportato anni di serie B. 
Posso sopportare pure questo!!


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non ha firmato fino ad oggi non vedo perché lo debba fare domani.
> 
> Cominciamo ad elaborare l'idea che non lo farà mai a questo punto.
> 
> In ogni caso qualcuno tra Scaroni Gazidis Cardinale dovrà parlare e spiegare cosa stia succedendo e quali siano le intenzioni per il futuro del Milan.


Gary, ragioniamo con calma: dando per assodato che Cardinale non è il cinese scemo , mi pare che Elliott voglia portare il Milan fino alla costruzione dello stadio.
Ma lo fa facendosi parzialmente da parte e registrando un succoso +400 per il lavoro compiuto fino ad oggi.

A logica mi viene da pensare che il timoniere del nuovo corso sarà Cardinale e sarà Cardinale a scegliere il suo ad.

Cosa ci aspetta a livello sportivo lo sa solo Cardinale. 
Ma Cardinale può dare oggi a Maldini le risposte che vorrebbe avere?
Secondo me no,se come pare è ancora alla ricerca di investitori.
Ah , aggiungici pure che questa sessione di mercato è praticamente bruciata perché il closing ancora è da farsi.

Elliott con questa cessione ha tolto stabilità al Milan e si è tolto responsabilità sugli investimenti del prossimo futuro. 

Una mossa squallida e cinica perché ora sarebbe stata la fase degli investimenti.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Maldini non può dimettersi semplicemente perché non ha più un contratto...ma se non accetta il rinnovo e se ne va l'ultimo giorno utile, creando un danno al Milan, si abbassa al livello degli altri


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Maldini agli occhi di Elliott e di Gazidis si è macchiato di un grave peccato: ha bestemmiato.
> 
> Infatti parole come *spendere* e vincere per Elliott e Gazidis sono autentiche bestemmie.



Vincere per loro ci può pure stare. Spendere è termine indigesto.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non lo sapevo, però hanno convissuto più di 10 anni o sbaglio?


10 anni di Arsenal e il primo scudetto lo ha vinto quest'anno al Milan. Forse, e dico forse, il suo ottimo lavoro dirigenziale non va di pari passo coi successi sportivi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È partito da lui o lui lo ha solo reso pubblico?


É partito da lui perché lo status quo non gli andava bene e ha voluto utilizzare lo scudetto e il supporto dei tifosi per cambiarlo.

Non dico abbia fatto male.

Constato che cosī ha fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanti si lamentano del fatto che Elliot non consente un mercato adeguato e poi attaccano Maldini perché chiede di avere i mezzi per creare un Milan vincente.



Tanti si lamentano di Maldini e basta. Le ragioni vai a capirle. Forse hanno paura di una dittatura, che fagociti il Milan e ne faccia una squadra di famiglia, piena strapiena di nipotini, non lo so. Meglio la democratica generosità rabbinica.

Poi il peggio sono comunque quei veli di ambiguità, quelle frasi mezze dette e quelle spiegazioni cervellotiche che ti consentono di barcamenarti in tutte le condizioni e poter scendere o salire sul carro a discrezione. Ieri lo attaccavi, dopo lo scudetto però è stato bravo.

Un leit-motiv sinceramente povero.


----------



## luigi61 (29 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nessun problema,dicono i ben informati meglio conosciuti come i ben inforNati,tanto mal che vada potremo(potranno)sempre citare lo scudetto appena vinto pure tra 20 anni.


Ehi bello dove eri quando si festeggiava lo scudetto????


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É lui che ha rilasciato l’intervista.
> 
> Senza quella restano normali contrasti su cui si cerca di conciliare.
> 
> ...



Chiariamo però una cosa: Maldini NON fa questo lavoro per soldi. NON lo fa per il proprio ego, non ne ha bisogno. 
Signori, è Paolo Maldini. 
Straricco. Figlio di ricchi. Non sono 2 milioni a spostargli nulla nella vita.
Non lo fa per ego, potrebbe essere direttore in almeno 5 big europee. Con il ruolo da lui desiderato, con il potere in mano sua. Ma non lo ha mai fatto.

Ha semplicemente un amore viscerale per il Milan, per il Milan vincente. Perché è parte di lui, è una questione di famiglia come si suol dire.

Tutto ciò che fa Paolo Maldini lo fa per un Milan vincente, per la nostra storia, per noi tutti.

Quindi se ha ritenuto giusto fare l’intervista non so i motivi ma lo appoggio al 100%. Sto male a leggere che ha VOLUTO creare una guerra, come se avesse avuto alternative.

Paolo Maldini vuole il bene del Milan, se ha ritenuto di scatenare una “guerra” o mettere all’erta i nuovi proprietari evidentemente non aveva alternative.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanti si lamentano del fatto che Elliot non consente un mercato adeguato e poi attaccano Maldini perché chiede di avere i mezzi per creare un Milan vincente.


Quante volte abbiamo sentito "Maldini non è capace nei rinnovi!", "Maldini non chiude le trattative tempestivamente"!


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non ha firmato fino ad oggi non vedo perché lo debba fare domani.
> 
> Cominciamo ad elaborare l'idea che non lo farà mai a questo punto.
> 
> In ogni caso qualcuno tra Scaroni Gazidis Cardinale dovrà parlare e spiegare cosa stia succedendo e quali siano le intenzioni per il futuro del Milan.


tranquillo che se non rinnova maldini ritrova la lingua e dice peste e corna, e i nostri superstiti diranno tutto il contrario.
nota positiva, per avere ragione davanti ai tifosi faranno un mercato piuttosto dispendioso. spero con poche figurine a questo punto.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Una cosa che forse è sfuggita. Ieri Origi di fatto è stato uffcializzato e normalmente oltre ad un comunicato c'è pure la classica foto di lui a casa Milan che firma con Maldini e Massara ai fianchi.

Ecco nemmeno quella foto neppure l'ufficializzazione dal sito è arrivata. 

Siamo veramente al ridicolo.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Una cosa che forse è sfuggita. Ieri Origi di fatto è stato uffcializzato e normalmente oltre ad un comunicato c'è pure la classica foto di lui a casa Milan che firma con Maldini e Massara ai fianchi.
> 
> Ecco nemmeno quella foto neppure l'ufficializzazione dal sito è arrivata.
> 
> Siamo veramente al ridicolo.


mi ricorda tanto Halilovic, l'unico presentato in una conferenza in solitaria senza Mirabrutti.
Non hanno fatto manco quei post tipo '' Origi's day'' e si tratta di uno dei pochi acquisti che faremo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> 9 o 10 anni, ma li la struttura della società era definita in modo diverso. Wenger era il plenipotenziario di tutto ciò che riguardava la parte sportiva. Nonostante avessero compiti separati sono sempre stati nemici e Gazidis negli ultimi anni del francese un panchina ha fatto di tutto per disfarsi di lui, ma al tempo Wenger all’Arsenal era un istituzione che a differenza di Maldini aveva potere concreto e illimitato.


tra wenger e gazidis non so chi è più scarso...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanti si lamentano di Maldini e basta. Le ragioni vai a capirle. Forse hanno paura di una dittatura, che fagociti il Milan e ne faccia una squadra di famiglia, piena strapiena di nipotini, non lo so. Meglio la democratica generosità rabbinica.
> 
> Poi il peggio sono comunque quei veli di ambiguità, quelle frasi mezze dette e quelle spiegazioni cervellotiche che ti consentono di barcamenarti in tutte le condizioni e poter scendere o salire sul carro a discrezione. Ieri lo attaccavi, dopo lo scudetto però è stato bravo.
> 
> Un leit-motiv sinceramente povero.



Io forse sono uno dei più anziani su questo forum perciò ho avuto il piacere di seguire Maldini dall’inizio e, sinceramente, mi riesce davvero molto difficile credere che danneggerebbe il Milan per appagare il suo ego o, peggio, per soldi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Chiariamo però una cosa: Maldini NON fa questo lavoro per soldi. NON lo fa per il proprio ego, non ne ha bisogno.
> Signori, è Paolo Maldini.
> Straricco. Figlio di ricchi. Non sono 2 milioni a spostargli nulla nella vita.
> Non lo fa per ego, potrebbe essere direttore in almeno 5 big europee. Con il ruolo da lui desiderato, con il potere in mano sua. Ma non lo ha mai fatto.
> ...


Sulla questione ego non sono tanto d’accordo, ma in linea di massima concordo con tutto quello che scrivi.

Ció non vuol dire che le cose che uno fa per amore siano per forza le migliori per tutti i soggetti coinvolti.

Sapessi quante cavolate ho fatto e ho visto fare per amore.
Ci sta anche che lui fosse convinto che facendo cosí avrebbe ottenuto certe cose che sarebbero state un bene per il Milan ma che abbia sbagliato i calcoli o che qualcuno meno coinvolto di lui abbia giudicato che quello slancio affettivo non avrebbe fatto il bene del Milan.

Io amo Paolo, ma non lo ritengo infallibile.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanti si lamentano di Maldini e basta. Le ragioni vai a capirle. Forse hanno paura di una dittatura, che fagociti il Milan e ne faccia una squadra di famiglia, piena strapiena di nipotini, non lo so. Meglio la democratica generosità rabbinica.
> 
> Poi il peggio sono comunque quei veli di ambiguità, quelle frasi mezze dette e quelle spiegazioni cervellotiche che ti consentono di barcamenarti in tutte le condizioni e poter scendere o salire sul carro a discrezione. Ieri lo attaccavi, dopo lo scudetto però è stato bravo.
> 
> Un leit-motiv sinceramente povero.


La storia di Paolo: idolatrato al suo arrivo, massacrato da molti (che oggi lo incensano a salvatore) fino a due mesi fa (ma le ricordo solo io quelle frasi vergognose ad ogni sua intervista o é successo veramente?), passato nuovamente a Dio del calcio dopo l'intervista per tutti, ed il bello é che se dovesse rinnovare passerebbe ancora per nemico pubblico numero 1 

Maldini doveva firmare un contratto a vita il giorno dopo il ritiro (già é grave che sia rimasto fuori tutto questo tempo), pero' ho apprezzato poco quell'intervista, questo non lo posso negare. CI saremo evitati questo mesetto...


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É partito da lui perché lo status quo non gli andava bene e ha voluto utilizzare lo scudetto e il supporto dei tifosi per cambiarlo.
> 
> Non dico abbia fatto male.
> 
> Constato che cosī ha fatto.


Non ha fatto male, ha fatto malissimo...ha creato un danno enorme al Milan! Quell'intervista, soprattutto riletta oggi, è stata fatta solo per mettere alla berlina Elliot e Gadizis...


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tranquillo che se non rinnova maldini ritrova la lingua e dice peste e corna, e i nostri superstiti diranno tutto il contrario.
> nota positiva, per avere ragione davanti ai tifosi faranno un mercato piuttosto dispendioso. spero con poche figurine a questo punto.


Ma figurati, Via Maldini vendono Leao e Benaccer, ricacano 100 milioni e ne investono massimo 30 per sostituirli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io forse sono uno dei più anziani su questo forum perciò ho avuto il piacere di seguire Maldini dall’inizio e, sinceramente, mi riesce davvero molto difficile credere che danneggerebbe il Milan per appagare il suo ego o, peggio, per soldi.


Per errore Blu, per errore.
Perché tutti sbagliamo é potrebbe anche aver sbagliato calcoli o metodo o analisi di cosa serve.

Lui ha deciso di lanciare una bomba con l’intervista.
Ha fatto bene? Ha fatto male? Non cambiava nulla e allora meglio essere chiari?

Vedremo.


----------



## luigi61 (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, Via Maldini vendono Leao e Benaccer, ricacano 100 milioni e ne investono massimo 30 per sostituirli.


E anche tu dove eri quando si festeggiava lo scudetto???? scommetto insieme a soloMVB


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Andrà per le lunghe ragazzi.. altro che domani.

Ed intanto il mercato bloccato.

Come buttare nel cesso i lavori fatti di questi due anni. 

Siamo l'unico caso al mondo in cui la proprietà succhia tutto quello da succhiare dalle casse della società, usa il club come bancomat remando contro. 

Maledetti tutti.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> E anche tu dove eri quando si festeggiava lo scudetto???? scommetto insieme a soloMVB


Lo scudetto l'ho festeggiato alla grandissimo e continuo a farlo, perché mi sa che per anni saremo a posto cosi'


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La storia di Paolo: idolatrato al suo arrivo, massacrato da molti (che oggi lo incensano a salvatore) fino a due mesi fa (ma le ricordo solo io quelle frasi vergognose ad ogni sua intervista o é successo veramente?), passato nuovamente a Dio del calcio dopo l'intervista per tutti, ed il bello é che se dovesse rinnovare passerebbe ancora per nemico pubblico numero 1
> 
> Maldini doveva firmare un contratto a vita il giorno dopo il ritiro (già é grave che sia rimasto fuori tutto questo tempo), *pero' ho apprezzato poco quell'intervista, questo non lo posso negare. CI saremo evitati questo mesetto...*
> -



Senza quell’intervista - che forse ha portato la società a trattare- le idee di Maldini sarebbero rimaste le stesse e magari se ne sarebbe andato via lasciando tutti senza una spiegazione.


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il rinnovo di Maldini e Massara non è arrivato nemmeno oggi. Dall'ambiente del Milan continua a filtrare ottimismo sul fatto che la trattativa con la proprietà si concluda positivamente con le firme, ma modalità e tempistica hanno generato tensione. Il giorno buono dovrebbe essere domani, giovedì (ultimo giorno utile, prima della scadenza). Altrimenti, gli scenari cambieranno inevitabilmente.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Ilario Di Giovambattsta, direttore di Radio Radio:"Ci arrivano dei messaggi che sono delle sensazioni che dicono di fare attenzione perché a Milano c’è aria di dimissioni da parte di Maldini”.


Imho
Scadrà il contratto 
Maldini dirà nuovamente la sua e il rapporto si interromperà 
Maldini é una garanzia ovvio ma la sua intervista era corretta solo nei contenuti.
Il Milan assumerà un nuovo DT che nel frattempo stata lavorando da un mese alle trattative vere 
Spero di sbagliarmi ma se togli Maldini e metti Sabatini perdi di milanismo ma Massara può fare il suo e firmi per giocatori poco noti ma di grandi prospettive


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tanti si lamentano di Maldini e basta. Le ragioni vai a capirle. Forse hanno paura di una dittatura, che fagociti il Milan e ne faccia una squadra di famiglia, piena strapiena di nipotini, non lo so. Meglio la democratica generosità rabbinica.
> 
> Poi il peggio sono comunque quei veli di ambiguità, quelle frasi mezze dette e quelle spiegazioni cervellotiche che ti consentono di barcamenarti in tutte le condizioni e poter scendere o salire sul carro a discrezione. Ieri lo attaccavi, dopo lo scudetto però è stato bravo.
> 
> Un leit-motiv sinceramente povero.



Si sta roba è abbastanza penosa. 

Gente che sperava quasi di perdere pur di non dire che Maldini è stato bravo. Poi magari gioiva con i due demoni saltellanti in quel di Casa Milan.

Ma d’altronde c’era chi difendeva, e difende ancora oggi, le scempiaggini dell’ultimo Galliani.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vincere per loro ci può pure stare. Spendere è termine indigesto.




Vincere significa pagare premi e bonus, dubito che questo termine sia ben visto in casa Singer.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza quell’intervista - che forse ha portato la società a trattare- le idee di Maldini sarebbero rimaste le stesse e magari se ne sarebbe andato via lasciando tutti senza una spiegazione.


Bastava che se ne andava domani, e l'indomani avremmo trovato la solita intervista sulla Gazzetta con una verità ancora più cruda. Almeno ai discuteva 3 giorni, e non si viveva un mese come questo inenarrabile.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Giugno 2022)

Non ci sono soldi per un progetto serio.
Maldini e deluso e chiude con il Milan.
Second me


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io forse sono uno dei più anziani su questo forum perciò ho avuto il piacere di seguire Maldini dall’inizio e, sinceramente, mi riesce davvero molto difficile credere che danneggerebbe il Milan per appagare il suo ego o, peggio, per soldi.



Pure io l'ho visto esordire. Forse è quella differenza.



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La storia di Paolo: idolatrato al suo arrivo, massacrato da molti (che oggi lo incensano a salvatore) fino a due mesi fa (ma le ricordo solo io quelle frasi vergognose ad ogni sua intervista o é successo veramente?), passato nuovamente a Dio del calcio dopo l'intervista per tutti, ed il bello é che se dovesse rinnovare passerebbe ancora per nemico pubblico numero 1
> 
> Maldini doveva firmare un contratto a vita il giorno dopo il ritiro (già é grave che sia rimasto fuori tutto questo tempo), pero' ho apprezzato poco quell'intervista, questo non lo posso negare. CI saremo evitati questo mesetto...



L'intervista non è stata il massimo, ma non è detto che chi si fa sentire stia dalla parte del torto.

Se avessi sentito la mia ultima conversazione con il mio capo (chiamiamolo così), avresti asserito esattamente le stesse cose, che sono una testa calda, etc etc.

Purtroppo ho sbottato perché ne avevo motivo, perché sono vittima di gente incompetente che mi vessa dalla mattina alla sera, amico. Potresti dirmi che l'ho risolta in privato, ma non è così, perché 1) non ho risolto un accidente, a dispetto degli ottimisti, e 2) viene automaticamente passata al livello superiore. Non posso chiamare i giornalai perché ovviamente nessuno mi cagherebbe di striscio, altrimenti lo farei.

Se uno sbotta è perché non ne puole più. Secondo me siamo troppo figli del politically corrected, che invariabilmente premia i delinquenti, come possiamo constatare nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary, ragioniamo con calma: dando per assodato che Cardinale non è il cinese scemo , mi pare che Elliott voglia portare il Milan fino alla costruzione dello stadio.
> Ma lo fa facendosi parzialmente da parte e registrando un succoso +400 per il lavoro compiuto fino ad oggi.
> 
> A logica mi viene da pensare che il timoniere del nuovo corso sarà Cardinale e sarà Cardinale a scegliere il suo ad.
> ...


Un passaggio di proprietà richiede sempre molto tempo e qualunque fosse il momento sarebbe stato sempre sbagliato per un motivo o per un altro. In attesa del closing siamo nel limbo perché Redbird non puo ancora nominare il nuovo consiglio ne tantomeno disegnare il nuovo organigramma, per cui è inevitabile vivere una situazione ambigua almeno fino a settembre.

Sui rapporti tra Elliott e Redbird ho letto e sentito talmente tante ca..te che sinceramente preferisco non parlarne proprio. Ho la nausea di gente che parla a sproposito di argomenti dei quali non sa un c..o. e preferisco tenermi fuori da ogni discussione sull'argomento.

Riguardo Maldini, nella sua intervista ha avanzato molte pretese. Il punto è se la nuova proprietà lo accontenta o meno. E parlo di budget per i famosi tre acquisti e soprattutto aumentare il tetto agli ingaggi per rinnovare i giocatori in bilico da tempo. Penso che tra le tante cose dette da Maldini queste due siano le principali.

Per me semplicemente potrebbero non trovarsi nella visione e nelle metodologie, al di la dei romanzi e di tutte le fantasiose speculazioni che leggo da giorni, e per questo decidere di non andare avanti insieme.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per errore Blu, per errore.
> Perché tutti sbagliamo é potrebbe anche aver sbagliato calcoli o metodo o analisi di cosa serve.
> 
> Lui ha deciso di lanciare una bomba con l’intervista.
> ...



Anche Maldini sbaglia ovviamente. Per me nel caso specifico ha fatto bene ma rispetto l’opinione di chi lo ritiene un errore.
Quello che non capisco è il voler attribuire a Maldini la volontà di fare i propri interessi a discapito del Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Chiariamo però una cosa: Maldini NON fa questo lavoro per soldi. NON lo fa per il proprio ego, non ne ha bisogno.
> Signori, è Paolo Maldini.
> Straricco. Figlio di ricchi. Non sono 2 milioni a spostargli nulla nella vita.
> Non lo fa per ego, potrebbe essere direttore in almeno 5 big europee. Con il ruolo da lui desiderato, con il potere in mano sua. Ma non lo ha mai fatto.
> ...


ma con quali credenziali potrebbe dirigere delle big europee maldini???
dai ragazzi, diamoci una registrata, questo è il mondo reale.


----------



## Tobi (29 Giugno 2022)

hanno azzerato l'entusiasmo di una piazza che avrebbe dato la vita per questa maglia con i presupposti che c'erano, hanno distrutto tutto, tempo 1 anno massimo 2 saranno solo macerie


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza quell’intervista - che forse ha portato la società a trattare- le idee di Maldini sarebbero rimaste le stesse e magari se ne sarebbe andato via lasciando tutti senza una spiegazione.


Secondo me Maldini ha visto cose che secondo lui erano sbagliate o da cambiare, ma si sentiva debole nei confronti della prorietá e quindi ha cercato di arruolare “il popolo” euforico per lo scudetto.

Come un capo sindacalista che di fronte a super-utili dell’azienda fa sollevare i lavoratori contro la proprietá é la dirigenza (che ha portato questi utili alla proprietá) per sfruttare il momento per riorganizzare la societá.

Sono cose delicate, spesso la proprietá piuttosto che cedere ti taglia la testa, altre volte cede e ottieni quello che volevi, altre volte l’azienda cede, ma il nuovo equilibrio porta l’azienda alla rovina.

Difficile giudicare da qui, possiamo solo,osservare.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Chiariamo però una cosa: Maldini NON fa questo lavoro per soldi. NON lo fa per il proprio ego, non ne ha bisogno.
> Signori, è Paolo Maldini.
> Straricco. Figlio di ricchi. Non sono 2 milioni a spostargli nulla nella vita.
> Non lo fa per ego, potrebbe essere direttore in almeno 5 big europee. Con il ruolo da lui desiderato, con il potere in mano sua. Ma non lo ha mai fatto.
> ...




Io ricordo quando ha fatto degli sbagli, come la scelta di Giampaolo o dopo il 5-0 di Bergamo che in tanti rinfacciarono a Maldini la famosa intervista in cui demoliva Galliani. Quella del famoso “Hanno distrutto il mio Milan”. In tanti ci hanno goduto.

Ovviamente ora che l’ha ricostruito nessuno si è degnato di scusarsi e soprattutto se la prendono con lui perché ha rovinato tutto. Non vedo come chiedere investimenti per crescere e migliorare sia “rovinare tutto”.

Misteri del tifo, delle ripicche e della bile accumulata per anni da parte di pseudo tifosi.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bastava che se ne andava domani, e l'indomani avremmo trovato la solita intervista sulla Gazzetta con una verità ancora più cruda. Almeno ai discuteva 3 giorni, e non si viveva un mese come questo inenarrabile.



Se ne andrà ora? Almeno ci ha provato a smuovere la proprietà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche Maldini sbaglia ovviamente. Per me nel caso specifico ha fatto bene ma rispetto l’opinione di chi lo ritiene un errore.
> Quello che non capisco è il voler attribuire a Maldini la volontà di fare i propri interessi a discapito del Milan.


Non penso sia un’opinione diffusa, forse qualcuno, ma pochi.
Molti di piú sono convinti che Maldini pensi che se avesse piú potere lui sarebbe un bene per il Milan e questo é forse probabile, ma affatto certo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un passaggio di proprietà richiede sempre molto tempo e qualunque fosse il momento sarebbe stato sempre sbagliato per un motivo o per un altro. In attesa del closing siamo nel limbo perché Redbird non puo ancora nominare il nuovo consiglio ne tantomeno disegnare il nuovo organigramma, per cui è inevitabile vivere una situazione ambigua almeno fino a settembre.
> 
> Sui rapporti tra Elliott e Redbird ho letto e sentito talmente tante ca..te che sinceramente preferisco non parlarne proprio. Ho la nausea di gente che parla a sproposito di argomenti dei quali non sa un c..o. e preferisco tenermi fuori da ogni discussione sull'argomento.
> 
> ...


Secondo me Paolo vuole molto più semplicemente un Milan più ambizioso.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tranquillo che se non rinnova maldini ritrova la lingua e dice peste e corna, e i nostri superstiti diranno tutto il contrario.
> nota positiva, per avere ragione davanti ai tifosi faranno un mercato piuttosto dispendioso. spero con poche figurine a questo punto.


Se non rinnova per me diventa come tutti gli altri grandi campioni del passato che non fanno più parte del Milan. Lo ascolto sempre con interesse e piacere ma a quel punto conta meno di zero quello che dice.

Per questo io voglio sapere a questo punto cosa dicono quelli che restano. Loro devono spiegare che idee hanno per il Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

*Gazzetta in prima pagina con una flash news: Milan-Maldini, braccio di ferro sul rinnovo: il grande nodo è l'autonomia
*


----------

